# Antivirussoftware von Facebook



## Bildermacher (27 September 2016)

Ich bekomme seit neuestem immer eine WhatsApp mit der Mitteilung von Facebook, ich muss dringend mein Handy auf Viren überprüfen.
In der Nachricht ist zum Glück auch ein Link, über den ich kostenlos eine Antivirussoftware runterladen kann.
Ich hab das natürlich gemacht, aber es bricht immer ab, funktioniert scheinbar nicht.
Weiss jemand wo ich so eine Antivirensoftware bekomme ?


----------



## Reducal (27 September 2016)

Bildermacher schrieb:


> In der Nachricht ist zum Glück auch ein Link, über den ich kostenlos eine Antivirussoftware runterladen kann.



Bisschen naiv, hmm? Der Link führt dich womöglich direkt zu Schadsoftware oder zu Änderungen in den Einstellungen. Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die Nachricht nicht von WhatsApp/Facebook ist?


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2016)

Klingt eher danach als ob er den Trojaner schon drauf hätte ...
Ich würde versuchen die wichtigsten Daten noch zu sichern und dann das Schlaufon neu aufzusetzen.
Und DANN SOFORT über den Playstore eine geprüfte Antivirensoftware draufzuspielen.
Danach ALLE Paßwörter die jemals auf diesem Handy eingetippt wurden ändern.


----------



## Ponfineber (28 Januar 2017)

Also ich finde so eine Antivirussoftware auf dem Android Telefon super !


----------



## Heiko (1 Februar 2017)

Das ist keine Art, auf die AV-Software vermarktet werden sollte. Auf solche Guerilla-Aktionen zu reagieren halte ich für außerordentlich risikoreich.


----------

